# Need some advice regarding a purchase from China



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I recently bought a touch screen to replace the unit in my Toyota Prius, I found the unit on Alibaba and used Paypal to pay for the goods, when it arrived it didn't work, so I got in touch with the seller who basically has been fobbing me off saying I ordered the wrong screen. I've double checked and it is the right screen, but the ribbon used to attach to the motherboard is cracked and corroded.

Basically she wants me to return the screen to her at my cost, which is going to cost me a fortune, and she'll only refund me the money for the screen when she receives it. So is it worth me setting up a dispute with Paypal in the meantime, as she currently has the funds at the moment?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah open a dispute if you can , ive had em try and promise this n that to drag it past the 45 days 

if you send it they (may) say it never arrived


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Start ASAP so they don't drag it out.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

on the phone to paypal now, thanks for the advice all. Basically she told me to dismantle the bonded touch screen to swop over, I told her I cannot do this, so she tells me again to do it. Have had enough of it as I had to dismantle the screen to take specific pictures, wasting more time.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

gave up on the phone, so have started a dispute with Paypal, have had enough of being fobbed off. The screen also looks used, and didn't come with any manufacturer stickers either, which I found odd. Her 'engineer' accused me of ordering the wrong screen, which made me chuckle.

Will keep you all informed of the outcome.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i wouldnt make too much of taking it apart etc

just stick to the facts - broken and not as described


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

that's what I've put in the dispute, it is broken and not as described. I had to take my old unit to bits to get the code, but I'm not touching the screen she sent.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice, now it's been escalated to a claim I have a full refund once I send the screen back, £17 to send it back but I get the refund. WIll be taking lots of pictures just in case she tries to pull a fast one saying its damaged etc.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you'l be stung the £17 though?


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

good point, I'll email the seller and ask for that back as well, or I'll ask Paypal. Could be worse, DHL wanted £51 to send it back!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i fear you wont get it ..might get the false promise of it 

some folk would send a empty jiffy bag tracked ...


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not holding my breath, but at least I'll be getting the majority of the funds back. Have taken lots of photos of the screen as I was wrapping it back up, can't be accused of anything then. I emailed the seller asking about the cost of the postage, not expecting a reply.

Should of bought it through Aliexpress, the funds are held until I'm happy with the screen, lesson learnt.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

delivery has been attempted, knowing my luck she'll reject it so it ends up being returned to me. I'm hoping that if this is the case Paypal will refund my money, as she should of made an effort to collect the screen.


----------

